# Avery, Cuban Disagreed On Trading Nowitzki



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> It was no secret that the intense Avery Johnson often butted heads with outspoken owner Mark Cuban. NBA sources say Johnson would have been OK with Mavs star Dirk Nowitzki being dealt to the Lakers for Kobe Bryant or the Timberwolves for Kevin Garnett, but Cuban wasn't. Cuban's hands-on approach and vocal nature toward the referees also were challenging for Johnson to deal with. According to NBA sources, Johnson would have preferred that the team be kept intact with young point guard Devin Harris last season rather than trading for veteran Jason Kidd. But the trade was made, and the Mavericks went a disappointing 16-13 with Kidd and were knocked out in the first round of the playoffs.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2008/10/19/no_dismissing_his_happiness/


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on. Dallas has always had a pigment challenged big man. If you get rid of Dirk, Dallas would have to go get KVH, Bradley, or Cro.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If Mark Cuban did not pull the trigger on those Dirk for Kobe or Garnett deals then.... wow.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

avery being ok with trading dirk for kobe or kg doesn't mean that there was actually a deal on the table to get either of them.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Umm...Cuban is too loyal if he wouldn't trade Dirk for Kobe or KG.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What difference would KG have made over Dirk?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HB said:


> What difference would KG have made over Dirk?


Attitude.... for starters.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Attitude.... for starters.


theres talking big, and then theres coming up big.. being number 3 on the top 3 of your team isnt really that big of a highlight. as for a possible kobe trade, it wouldnt have made us better anyways. get the stars outta your eyes people, why would getting kobe get us over the hump. He couldnt get it done in LA with a much better team. Id be WAY more excited in a promising young PG and Dwight Howard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> What difference would KG have made over Dirk?


LOL. If you don't know the answer to that, you know very little about basketball.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> LOL. If you don't know the answer to that, you know very little about basketball.


KG wouldn't have a made difference, he is no Tim Duncan. Give Dirk a supporting cast of Paul Pierce and the shooting ability of Ray Allen plus a bunch of solid role players and the results will be the same.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Trade a choker for another choker? No thanks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Trade a choker for another choker? No thanks.


I think we traded young talents for a choker.





With TWO proven chokers, there is no stopping us now!

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think we traded young talents for a choker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least they are not trading Wade Phillips for Bum Phillips :yay:


----------

